# Mulholland Drive



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

So, I finally broke down and watched "Mulholland Drive" yesterday. Typical Lynch film, very easy on the eyes, but confusing as heck.

The only thing that I can figure out is that the first half is a fantasy sequence by our blonde friend. After the theater scene, (where we are told that everything is a fantasy even though it may look real) the brunette opens the blue box, and we are then brought to reality.
I think.

Anybody have any thoughts on this film? Guess maybe I should watch it again.......:shrug:


----------

